# 3-25-09 Pensacola Pier



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

There was not much going on, but i managed to catch two nice size sheephead. Also seen a good sizetripletail, but couldnt get him to bite. I was using fiddler crabs for the sheephead.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job:letsdrink


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice sheeps son. now if only i could get you to clean them toooke


----------

